# 1969 Endura bumper alignment



## daronsneed (Oct 2, 2019)

I have a 98% restored vehicle and it has the endura bumper, but there is about 3/8" gap all around the bumper. How do i get it to fit snug against the side bumpers? My mechanic though there might be a rubber seal or gasket that fit in there..I have found nothing to support his assumptions. I saw a few videos in YT that showed a guy trimming his endura to fit, but I do not believe this one needs to be trimmed...I just want it to fit better


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Read this: https://www.gtoforum.com/threads/fitting-a-69-endura-bumper.38282/


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

I have a 68 with the Endura bumper and frankly, the fitment on your car looks really good as far as I can tell. As for a rubber gasket, it is my understanding there was no gasket used. Although, I have been told the _*very*_ _*early*_ production units in 68 did use a rubber filler, as Pontiac engineering was unfamiliar with just how the new Endura bumper was going to match up to the body but Pontiac discontinued this very quickly.


----------

